# male marking/peeing, etc?



## N2Mischief (Dec 3, 2012)

Lets see, my male dogs do not mark in my house. Pablo tried it a few times, Emilio never. However, they WILL mark in other peoples houses if I don't watch very carefully. Pablo will also mark if I take him in a Petsmart or Petco....very embarassing! 

I have found that usually if the pup is still smaller than the rest after a few weeks old, that they will often stay smaller. There are exceptions of course.


----------



## LEUllman (Feb 1, 2010)

Our mini boy, Beau, is almost five, and was neutered at about one year. In that time, either before or after the neuter, he's never once marked or humped anything, peed on his front legs, or done any of the other infamous "bad boy" behaviors. Heck, he still squats like a girl to pee, which is fine by me. Of course YMMV, but I would not automatically assume that your pup will exhibit any "bad boy" habits, either.


----------



## ChantersMom (Aug 20, 2012)

My standard poodle only had 3 accidents in the house when we got him. He has never marked in the house or even outside. I run with him, so he goes pee at the beginning and never again while we're out. He does not pee on vertical things and didn't start to life his leg until he was over 2. He still sometimes squats.


----------



## Wild Kitten (Mar 13, 2014)

I haven't got a male right now but I had male dogs before, and they never marked at home in "their" own house at all. 

My Tervueren once marked in a friend's house when we went to visit but she had a female so that was the reason... but never peed anywhere else indoors


----------



## MiniPoo (Mar 6, 2014)

Twice I have gotten dogs that were runts of the litter. One was female and one was male. They stayed on the small size as adults. I was looking for smaller sized dogs so it worked out for me. I like having males and usually neuter them between 6 months and a year. I think dogs neutered that young may be less inclined to mark. I know it was never a problem for me.


----------



## Caniche (Jun 10, 2013)

Ryker is my 3.5 year old male toy. He was neutered around 7 months and never marked in the house. He marks on walks but that didn't start until he was 2 years old for some reason. He does hump during play both my other male and an older female we have in the house. He does mark now but that is ONLY because he's going blind and is coping.

My other male, Cash, will be a year this month. He never marks - outside or inside - but will pee on another dog's pee, but only the dogs in our house. He doesn't mark on walks.
He was neutered between 6-7 months.

I honestly think that sex has nothing to do with house training. I think it's about the consistency in the owner, clear communication and good crate training. 

Good luck! 


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Nicolen (Nov 24, 2013)

Thanks for the info. Doesn't sound like marking in the house is a huge issue for you all. HOpefully, if I get a boy, it won't be for me either. I've just never had a male dog, even the German shepherd I grew up with was female.

And thanks for the input about runt size. I'm not opposed to getting the tiniest one in the litter, I just want to know what to expect (size wise).

Can't wait to get mine!


----------



## Dallasminis (Feb 6, 2011)

We've had several males over the years. Jack, whom we have had since he was a puppy never marks in the house but marks every pee smell on our walks.
Dollar, a mini poodle who was a rescue from the pound marked in our house, but he was 4 years old and in a new environment, however, we could never break him of marking in the house. 
Woody was also a rescue. He never marked in the house and marked on our walks, just like Jack does. I'll bet your puppy won't feel the need to mark in the house, but might elsewhere.


----------



## Nicolen (Nov 24, 2013)

Interesting. Just heard that I'm getting a male for sure! I'm ok with him marking outside on walks, my last dog did that - and she was a female! And there was no breaking her of that habit. Just worried about him doing it in the house and didn't know if spoos were prone to that. I guess we shall see!

Thanks for the input. I'm sure I will have many questions in the coming weeks! (months, and years  )


----------

